
Russian official with ties to lawyer in Trump meeting dies in helicopter crash - jdmark
https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/409961-russian-deputy-ag-linked-to-lawyer-in-trump-tower-meeting
======
alfredmuffin
Wow what a coincidence. It's so random how these things happen.

